# Condo Remodel DWV Setup



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2019)

Are there any plumbing comments for this simple kitchen setup?


----------



## e hilton (Oct 29, 2019)

Nail plates for the water supply line.


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2019)

Metal studs are overbored per AISI S220.....Design needed...What is the length of the drain to the vent? Looks a little long


----------



## classicT (Oct 29, 2019)

What is with the combo on the vent stack? Sink trap arm looks a little long (60-in max via UPC T1002.2) and possibly flat.

Agree with Steve that the studs are over cut.


----------



## classicT (Oct 29, 2019)

Hang on... what is this?

Looks like an elbow goes into a coupling?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is there a bathroom upstairs?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I there a bathroom upstairs?



Condo 10th floor so condo above.  That is a vent only stack


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 30, 2019)

Why is this wye installed in this manner, especially if it is a wet vent stack from above, water adheres to the wall of the pipe and will travel down the vent line, also TP may become lodged on the ledge created leading to clogs. Not sure a long sweep should be used as well. Besides, PVC in walls on a multistory building are a poor design choice for noise.


----------



## linnrg (Oct 30, 2019)

too long of a trap arm for 2" should not be over 5'


----------



## north star (Oct 31, 2019)

*# # #*

1. Nail guards missing on upper vent line.
2. The lower drain line appears to not have enough
drainage slope.
3. Copper water lines in contact with dissimilar metal
in places.
4. What is being used to hold [ secure  ? ] the flex
conduit in-place ?  Approved ?

*& & &*


----------



## e hilton (Oct 31, 2019)

north star said:


> *# *
> 3. Copper water lines in contact with dissimilar metal
> in places.
> *& & &*


Not sure i agree.  I thought the same thing, zoomed in and checked several places, all look good.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 1, 2019)

Agree with all comments by North Star.

I’m not certain if I’m more impressed or scared as to how they installed that sweep tee in a 10 story stack having a unit above without a slip coupling or shear band fernco, guarantee that fitting is not held on by much!


----------



## jwilly3879 (Nov 1, 2019)

What's the chain hanging out of the tee?


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2019)

jwilly3879 said:


> What's the chain hanging out of the tee?



Balloon plug for test...


----------



## classicT (Nov 1, 2019)

jwilly3879 said:


> What's the chain hanging out of the tee?


Chain is attached to the test ball plug. That way when you release the air, the plug doesn't go down the line.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2019)

agree with linnrg, waste arm too long.* *


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2019)

Cleanout for the kitchen sink?


----------



## jeffc (Nov 20, 2019)

It looks like someone used ABS glue on some of the fittings.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 21, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Hang on... what is this?
> 
> Looks like an elbow goes into a coupling?
> 
> View attachment 5995



Cut the pipe too short (smiling)


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 21, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Are there any plumbing comments for this simple kitchen setup?
> 
> View attachment 5992



Excellent training photo.


----------

